# After Dark ..



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Once again, I regret that I forgot my tripod when we went for last Fridays Bike ride. I tried to use my bike as a makeshift base but it just didn't work, far too much unnoticeable play, which wasn't noted by me at the time and all my panorama work ended up as guesswork and "prototypes' for the next time!
For many of the shots I was lucky enough to manage to get a reasonable photo, but with a proper steady base, I can only wonder what I might hve managed to "grab"!

Unfortunately next time I manage to go this way (WITH TRIPOD) I won't have the company of the 2000 cyclists that surrounded me.

All the lights that are to be seen in the "black shots" are cyclists on the road .. you'll recognise the few that show car headlights glaring at the camera as a lone car came the other way.

btw any budding cyclists that want to go for a ride in Athens Greece, any time of the year (except summer break - all the month of August) you're just welcome to turn up .. 


























































































































































































































































































this one is of a stray that accompanies us every Friday for our 40 - 50 Km trip running all the way .. beautiful dog ... this just a few kilometers from the end of our 45 km trip ..


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes you need the tripod for night photography but you got some nice photographs. I especially like the last one did you take that while cycling? Lovely sence of movement in it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

One handed cycling, trying to see through eyes that can't focus on the screen (short sighted & wearing wrong glasses), bouncing along rutted roads .. that was a good one .. and i quite like a lot of failures like this one 










I have collected quite a few like this :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

D_F
If you can push the ISO of the camera up, you can possibly use a much higher shutter speed.

This picture was a hand held using available light


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have it set to 400 ASA which is as high as it goes .. Couple of the other photographer cyclists have some decent equipment and gained some better shots .. 

like this









One day I hope I will be able to afford the cash to buy a good DSLR and the time to learn how to use it, :laugh:

beautiful shot Don .. just beautiful ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You've caught some beautifully surreal photos there, especially the ghostly cyclists against the still backgrounds - Pics 6, 7, 9 and 10 in the sequence


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I just checked the Christmas Market photo:
1/50th @ f/3.5 at ISO 2500. 
I could push it much further but digital noise kicks in and needs extra post processing to remove it.

If you can go to a dslr, you will notice the difference and benefit almost immediately. You have a good 'eye' and game to experiment & that is important.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> You've caught some beautifully surreal photos there, especially the ghostly cyclists against the still backgrounds - Pics 6, 7, 9 and 10 in the sequence


taken after stopping at the side of the road and using concrete lamp- posts 7/ or trees to help keep the camera steadier .. took several like #'s 9 & 10 .. making use of the fact that I knew the camera was running "slow" so would have a still background and light trails / ghosts from the riders. Likewise the dog photo was as expected, being on the bike and running with the same speed .. had hoped that the dog might have been a bit more distinguishable, but as it turned out gives the speed and effects I was looking for.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Another Friday night over and as I "went over the Hill" that is a pedestrian road around the acropolis, I couldn't resist taking a few shots with the help of a convenient railing and making this panorama. Normally there are floodlights on the Acropolis and the pictures don't look so good .. but I think that this is much much better. 
Lykavitos is the pointed looking lit-up hill on the left and the acropolis is at the top of the dark hill on the right.

Taken at 2:30 am after 50km's cycling .. stitched together with hugin as usual.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A better image can be seen here 

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1699/dscn1410pan.jpg


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That is an all-round beautiful photo - From the lighting on the bush in the foreground, to the city lights reflecting off the clouds yet still showing the stars. Wonderful!!! ray:

Is that the Acropolis, just to the right of centre, in the 'semi-light'?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Enjoyable photos, thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> That is an all-round beautiful photo - From the lighting on the bush in the foreground, to the city lights reflecting off the clouds yet still showing the stars. Wonderful!!! ray:
> 
> Is that the Acropolis, just to the right of centre, in the 'semi-light'?


sitting just under the clouds and to the right on top of the hill. Floodlights off thank god.. they tend to upset my camera's ability to get a good picture .. I have noticed on other occasions that the Lights were off at this time of the morning but it was the first time I was "alone" travelling home .. the others had set off several minutes earlier and I was chasing them to catch up .. didn't make it but grabbed that photo .. worth the effort ..

that part of the photo is here before stitching 










btw .. all lighting was "Natural" ie street lighting. no flash was used at all.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice one D_F.

What about the riots? Any pics?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> Nice one D_F.
> 
> What about the riots? Any pics?


Thx Don, 

Riots and my natural sense of Self Preservation don't mix too well so I regret I left that to others, equipped with the right equipment to do the job .. besides which a week or so ago I returned home by bike via Central Athens only to have my eyes start itching and a strange sensation in my throat .. I must have been on the outskirts of where the had been earlier .. Don't fancy that on a closer encounter ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That Acropolis shot is worthy, just on it's own - It's got a wonderful 'spooky' atmosphere to it :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It's a very tranquil area late at night .. and quite dark .. as you can see .. It's an area I love at any time of day ..


----------

